# Broken tivo price suggestions



## sd90 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have two Tivos that start up but then either crash during start up or loop. I realized I could replace the hard drives and fix but I can't be bothered. (I live alone and have another box...plus I thinking about giving up on Tivo.) They both have service agreements on them so I thought I might try to sell them to someone who does feel like fixing them. Any advice on starting prices. (I could start at $1 but honestly, it's not worth the trouble for me to package and ship...I'd just toss them first.) I looked on ebay but I didn't see anything similar (broken.)

One is an old series 2 Toshiba RS-TX20 DVD-R/DVD-RW...these came with a lifetime "basic" service. (4 day programming)

The other is a Series 3 HD with lifetime service.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

Anyone else tired of these ads to sell your old tivo that aren't really ads? If you want to sell it, go to ebay. Look at the prices there.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

What model # is the series 3? What state are you in?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

9300170 said:


> Anyone else tired of these ads to sell your old tivo that aren't really ads? If you want to sell it, go to ebay. Look at the prices there.


No, I am not tired of these posts.

Both Tivos shouldn't be trashed. The Toshiba isn't worth too much, but still worth fixing. The Series 3 is worth over $300 fixed, so well worth fixing. Probably just needs a new hard drive. Weakness and other internet companies will sell you hard drive that is ready to be installed with the appropriate software and is easy to do.


----------



## maeella (Apr 18, 2012)

9300170 said:


> Anyone else tired of these ads to sell your old tivo that aren't really ads? If you want to sell it, go to ebay. Look at the prices there.


NO - I am interested in what problems these have, if they have value, and what non-novices say.


----------



## sd90 (Apr 23, 2012)

replaytv said:


> The Series 3 is worth over $300 fixed, so well worth fixing. Probably just needs a new hard drive. Weakness and other internet companies will sell you hard drive that is already to be installed and is easy to do.


So it sounds like I should try to fix the series 3 even if I'm going to sell it. Ugh! I'm nervous about really breaking it and making it useless. I googled the random restart problem on the series 3 and there's even a thread on it here. The diagnosis suggestions...running tests that I can't even figure out how to start, replacing capacitors, etc all seem like too much to me, but a straight HD exchange I suppose I could try. I went to Weaknees before posting this for repairs and only saw the $99+ option for repairs and hard drive upgrade options. Is that what you mean (to just "upgrade" the hard drive.)

I definitely don't need 3 Tivos (when the Toshiba broke last year, I bought a Premiere) so if the Toshiba wouldn't sell for more that the HD price, doesn't seem worth the trouble to switch the HD and sell. Maybe that's just a toss (recycle.)


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

If the 3 is a 652 I would be interested in it.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

sd90 said:


> I have two Tivos that start up but then either crash during start up or loop. I realized I could replace the hard drives and fix but I can't be bothered. (I live alone and have another box...plus I thinking about giving up on Tivo.) They both have service agreements on them so I thought I might try to sell them to someone who does feel like fixing them. Any advice on starting prices. (I could start at $1 but honestly, it's not worth the trouble for me to package and ship...I'd just toss them first.) I looked on ebay but I didn't see anything similar (broken.)
> 
> One is an old series 2 Toshiba RS-TX20 DVD-R/DVD-RW...these came with a lifetime "basic" service. (4 day programming)
> 
> ...


You could sell the S3 (is it a TCD652160 model?) "as is" and get something out of it. Or take the time to check out the hard drive and power supply and possibly get much more out of it. I would say that it might not be worth the trouble for you personally if you don't already have a spare hard drive at least as big as the one in the box. Buying a pre-imaged drive is pretty expensive with current drive prices as they are.


----------



## sd90 (Apr 23, 2012)

cannonz said:


> If the 3 is a 652 I would be interested in it.


I actually don't know. I'm _really_ not a Tivo techie in case that's not already obvious. The info I posted is basically what's written on the front of each unit. I can try to look itup when I'm at home.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Does it look like this?


----------



## sd90 (Apr 23, 2012)

lillevig said:


> Or take the time to check out the hard drive and power supply


Checking out the hard drive seems that diagnostic process that's really beyond my ability. I hadn't considered the power supply though (beyond confirming that there's nothing wrong with the plug, which there's not.) Hmmm...I can see if the power cord is the same as on one of my other Tivos. Maybe I can just try swapping them and see. Thanks! Good idea!

(Btw, I said above that I am considering giving up on Tivo...it's because of the amazingly frustrating series of calls to customer service where they wouldn't even try to help and just said I needed to replace the unit. So these are the only ideas I'm getting!)


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

sd90 said:


> (Btw, I said above that I am considering giving up on Tivo...it's because of the amazingly frustrating series of calls to customer service where they wouldn't even try to help and just said I needed to replace the unit. So these are the only ideas I'm getting!)


don't give up on Tivo, those call center agents for Tivo mostly work up in FT. Collins Colorado, and they are about a mile high so they don't get much oxygen, so it is miracle that they answer the phone, much less be coherent enough to give a logical answer. ;-p

Seriously, most call center agents are at the mercy of idiot managers, and they are only allowed to say certain things. Don't give up on Tivo, we are here for you to help out. 
Don't trash the Toshiba. If nothing else give it to a Tivo community member in your town to fix it, or sell it to them.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

sd90 said:


> I actually don't know. I'm _really_ not a Tivo techie in case that's not already obvious. The info I posted is basically what's written on the front of each unit. I can try to look itup when I'm at home.


The label on the back will have a Tivo model number beginning with TCD.


----------



## sd90 (Apr 23, 2012)

Just to update everyone...tried different power cords and the random restart problem still happens.  Oh well.

And yes, it's TCD652160. I'm going to look into hard drives.

Thanks for the help all!!


----------

